# Need room/house mate in SB County



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am planning to move to Santa Barbara County and was wondering if anyone needs a roommate or was going to move and cant afford rent on their own. I'd prefer someone who owns a nissan that way we have something in common. Girls preferibly cause their cleaner and two dirty people dont mix (let me think about this for a while).


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

lol sorry im in riverside county


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If I were to move, then I would in turn lose my source of income


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How about anyone in Ventura County?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

why dont u move in with Karla????????


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Lisa said:


> *why dont u move in with Karla???????? *


Cause she lives on campus, we might move in later next semester.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chris look in the penny savers of Santa Barbara County.

look under the rooms for rent u can usually find great deals on a room or apartments.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont live there so i cant get them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ask someone who lives there to send one or check pennysaverusa.com !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *ask someone who lives there to send one or check pennysaverusa.com !!!!!!!!!!! *


yea search pennysaverusa.com

same thing as penny saver paper.

go to one of the 7-11 around that area they usually have some that or the albertsons or some grocery store around there that might have some.


----------

